# Rio Grande Southern Reefer



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I wanted a Rio Grande Southern (RGS) reefer for our 1:22.5 scale layout. The few prototype cars were originally C&S reefers. One RGS reefer, #2101, is still around at the Colorado state railroad museum. Although I believe it is currently lettered for C&S. 

I figured USA trains would have issued an RGS reefer over the years. To my surprise they have not yet made one. 


So I found an undecorated USA Trains reefer on eBay, technically more unlettered then undecorated. Then I got a CDS RGS reefer dry transfer set. And today I finished lettering the car. Dry transfers can be tricky. Unlike decals, once down you can't move dry transfers. But they don't leave any decal film so that's a plus. I like CDS dry transfers, as their lettering usually works well with LGB sized cars. 


I think the car turned out pretty well. It was nice not having to paint to make this car. Of course it's not close to a true scale model. But I think it works for the overall look of the prototype. I also changed out the stock arch bar trucks for bettendorf trucks to look a little more like the real car.

I'll likely weather this car. After that I'll seal everything with some dull spray. But those steps will take place once I get this car (and myself) to our Colorado layout this summer. 


Here's the "factory fresh" reefer:


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great Matt


----------



## RGSNH (Jan 13, 2008)

Matt, 

why not remove the truss rods to give it a outward appearance of the steel underframe? 

Al P.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I thought about removing the truss rods. But they are built into the bottom part...which includes the truck bolsters. 

Well, at least I think they are. There was some reason why I couldn't remove the rods easily last time I checked. 

I'll look again though and see what would be involved.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice, Matt.... That should look outstanding when you get it weathered.


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great, Matt! 

Take care 
The other Matt


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Got the truss rods off. Looks completely different now. Should stand out nicely from the rest of my USA trains rolling stock.


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks much better, now all you need to do is get it dirty.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes nice and dirty.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Nice looking car!


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Weathered the reefer:










More photos of it can be seen in a post I made in the Public Forum:

Link to other photos


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Matt,
The RGS reefer is looking great. Nice job. I went back through some old photos I took at the CRRM back in 2000 to see if I had taken one of the C&S reefer, but all I could find were these. I like yours better!


----------



## Dansgscale (Jan 9, 2010)

Matt: You have given me some insperation as to what I should do to my Bachmann refeer. I have a unlettered one just like this with the same paint job, but no lettering. I have been trying to have a good mix of D&RGW, C&S and RGS rolling stock, but right now most is D&RGW and C&S, So I think I will do like you did and letter my refeer RGS as well. Do you know if the CDS Dry transfers are still available as I have heard that most dry transfers are no longer being made.

Thanks for the insperation. Awesome job and love it weathered.

Dan S.

Colorado & Rio Grande Southern
Http://danshobbies/webstarts.com/index.html


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Dan,

I bought the RGS reefer CDS dry transfer from Caboose Hobbies. Just checked and looks like it is still in stock:

Caboose Hobbies RGS Reefer Dry Transfer 

CDS was recently purchased by Ozark Miniatures and I believe they are/will produce these lettering sets again. Although I think they are only doing decals, not dry transfers. But decals are nice too. And a little easier to work with then dry transfers...at least in my opinion.

Found a link, this might help:

CDS Lettering


----------

